# Hemianthus callitrichoides?



## Walter Klockers (Jan 21, 2005)

Anyone in the club have this plant? I'd like to know more about it. Thanks.


----------



## Walter Klockers (Jan 21, 2005)

*Nevermind.*

Nevermind. I was able to get some.


----------

